# Some sponge filters, possible silent killer?



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Well, I have a new thought, all of my shrimp tanks are currently using the cheap dual sponge filter you buy off ebay for like 3$ each (Model: XY-2831). They're great and all and work perfectly on my aquaclear intakes, but the suction cup quickly loses its suction ability and frequently falls off(for me atleast).

Now, on one tank I am using a 3-4 year old SeaPora 30 sponge filter that is weighed down from Big Al's. I noticed when I took this filter out of my 50g to move to a 10g to cycle fast that the bottom had what looked like rust staining on it.

Now I have lost 2 blue dream rili's this week, and the tanks been running for about 2 weeks. My thought is, could this rust I am seeing on the bottom of the sponge filter be leeching something bad into my tank and slowly picking off shrimps?

Anyone know where I can find weighed down sponge filters that won't have this kind of issue? Maybe one like the Seapora but made with stainless steel instead of the metal they used that is now rusting.

Thanks  

(PS: I know I post so much, but I have so many questions :S)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

you can make your own sponge filter that won't have this problem.

Use the aquaclear 110 sponge insert cut it in 2 or 3 whatever size you want
and silicone a ceramic tile (home depot) to the bottom. Cut a hole in the foam but not all the way to the bottom, and insert a piece of tubing that will stick out around 3 inch from the top of the sponge. Feed an airstone down into the
tubing and you have your own DIY weighted sponge filter that will more than
accommodate the biofilm for your shrimp tank.

I use this method myself...why pay for something that you can make cheaper 
and better. Ceramic doesn't leech anything and the holes in this foam are
big enough to make a great place for biofilm and shrimps to congregate on.

I have those dual sponges too and am constantly having to rinse them out because they clog up too easily. My shrimps LOVE the big aquaclear diy
sponge.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I think that's what I'll have to do. I'm just such a neat freak and prefer everything in my tank look good. Hopefully I can make them not so ugly as what I'm thinking they'll look like haha.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thats too bad your having a problem with the sponge filters from China. I have been using them for a really long time, and they stay put. Perhaps if they are old the suction wears out, but the new ones you should be able to get them to stick , once the are on hard to take off..

Good luck!


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

You could try using replacement suction cups. These ones might work: http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aquarium/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=holder

Or you could try tying the filters to a rock or something else heavy with fishing line.

I do agree that the fine filters can clog quick. I just switched out a fluval pre filter on an Aquaclear for a home made one from an Aquaclear sponge because the fine holes were clogging too quickly.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Ill try new cups first, then if that fails make my own sponge filters. 

I havent had an issue with clogging yet,... mind you my tanks only have like 20 shrimp per tank atm lol.. But it seems like making sponge filters with aquaclear might be the way to go for the long run


----------

